
Football laws: What are the new rules for the 2019-20 season? - rusanu
https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/49103614
======
rusanu
I could not read this. Why is an article presented as a chatbot? I give it a
try, but the experience is horrible. Click to trigger some slow animation that
flashes the content layout and rendering, only to be teased with a bit of info
and an opportunity to click again for more...

